# Mustard CT Spawn take 2



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying my other pair of MG CTs, Joker and Glimmer, to see what I get. I put them in the spawning tank on 04 May and this morning (06 May) they spawned and I then removed Glimmer. Joker is guarding the nest very well, flaring at me if I so much as look at him.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

What a nice looking pair! Let's hope the male keeps up the good work.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck! I'll be checking in often to see how things are going


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

beautiful pair, good luck with them. I cannot wait to see fry


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Hatching day! The nest is all fuzzy. Joker is gathering the falling fry but it seems quite a few fell all at once. And one silly fry latched on to some java fern instead of the nest.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's awesome 
Im glad they hatched well for you


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, I'm hoping there are a good number of fry in this batch. Looks promising with the number of tails


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It does look like a lot of tails. 
I cant wait to see how they grow up


----------

